# Craig Brown newly raised Master Mason



## Chillimaru (Aug 24, 2013)

I was raised on July 10, 2013 at Mathis #1133 and my youngest was initiated on July 18, 2013 and my oldest was initiated on August 19, 2013 so I'm a very proud Master Mason right now, looking fwd to meeting other Masons on here!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jaanthony (Aug 24, 2013)

Welcome from S. Texas

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank You, where are u from???


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jaanthony (Aug 24, 2013)

Kenedy 774

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 24, 2013)

Welcome brother, congrats on the instant Masonic family. I am sure you are proud of that quite an accomplishment. Did y'all learn the work together?


Senior Steward - Granbury #392
Junior Deacon - Glen Rose # 525


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 24, 2013)

No they are just getting started but I'm teaching them their work, I'm very proud to be able to work with them!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jaanthony (Aug 24, 2013)

Please let me know when they receive the FCÂº I am a member of the 38th District Degree team mostly made up of former DDGM's and always enjoy Âº work. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2013)

Welcome, Brother, and congratulations to you and your sons.


----------



## cedargrove 628 (Aug 24, 2013)

Welcome square

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Brothers!!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry that I missed this post earlier... Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Trip (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats on your 3Â° and that must be a wonderful feeling to see your Sons coming in right behind you. I hope the best for you guys! 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Chillimaru (Sep 2, 2013)

Trip said:


> Congrats on your 3Â° and that must be a wonderful feeling to see your Sons coming in right behind you. I hope the best for you guys!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



It is a great feeling as they will be the 3rd generation of Masons in my family, needless to say Proud is an understatement, Thank You Brothers!!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations!!


----------

